# does anyone have any experience of self funding a pump?



## mrpistachio (Sep 16, 2013)

wondered if anyone here has managed to self-fund a pump? i wanted to know how much it costs and if you need to insure it?


----------



## Maryanne29 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Expensive*

I started to look I to self funding but was advised against it by Medtronics due to high ongoing costs. I was thinking about it in case the NHS route was not open to me. Luckily it is though and I'm now waiting for Roche to launch their new pump and then it will be all systems go.

Would you not meet the criteria for NHS funding?

Maryanne. Type 1 for 54 years


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2013)

Have you tryed getting a pump on nhs Mr P ?  I know it depends on where you live but you should be able to get one. Its suppose to be cheaper than mdi. Depends where you have to travel for pump clinic. You would have same probs with self funding. Good luck


----------



## Redkite (Sep 18, 2013)

In order to self-fund, you need to have a consultant willing to prescribe.  The pump manufacturers cannot sell you a pump without a prescription and a health professional willing to provide ongoing care/support.  So you would have to pay a consultant privately.  The pump itself will cost an initial approx ?3000, and standard warranties are for four years, after which you'd need to be ready to buy a new pump.  Consumables (reservoirs and infusion sets) I was told would cost in the region of ?120 per month, but this would be if changing the set every 3 days.  This is ok for many people, but others including us have found that it needs changing every 2 days, thus the cost would be ?180 per month.

Having said that, if you were able to afford it, and if you had been unable to get a pump on the NHS, I wouldn't hesitate to recommend one!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 18, 2013)

I used to self fund. No you don't have to insure the pump, but if you bust it it will cost you 3 grand or more to replace it if damaged.
 Pumps are prescription only so if no consultant will back you then go to your GP and ask him to prescribe it for you.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2013)

If you meet the criteria and the doc agrees you do, then the kitty holders have to let you have one.  They can not say, we can't afford it, or we only let children have them, or anything else of that kind.

If you are banging your head on a brick wall with the medics, contact INPUT because they exist to help people procure pumps!

http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2013)

How are you getting on Mr P ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 28, 2013)

trophywench said:


> If you meet the criteria and the doc agrees you do, then the kitty holders have to let you have one.  They can not say, we can't afford it, or we only let children have them, or anything else of that kind.
> 
> If you are banging your head on a brick wall with the medics, contact INPUT because they exist to help people procure pumps!
> 
> http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/



They are not allowed to say you can't have one unless you use the insulin we say you are to use (But they do) been there and worn the Tshirt easier to self fund and get the funding via GP and direct from PCT or equivalent.


----------

